# Heartbreaking sight



## nmillerhhi (May 30, 2008)

I pulled over yesterday on my way home to call my husband because I was crying too hard to drive. I saw something I'd never seen before.

I had pulled into a drive thru to get a soft drink. As I turned into the main parking lot of the shopping center, I saw what was obviously a newly killed pigeon, probably hit by a car. With it was apparently his/her mate who was trying so hard to help it. I watched as the pigeon went round and round the deceased pigeon, stopping often to use its bill to try to push it back on its feet. 

There wasn't anything I could do but it really affected me emotionally. My husband, who is as soft as I am, cried with me as I told him what was going on.

When I got home, I spent some time with my pigeon, Blessing. When she came and knocked on our door 2 years ago looking for help, she was an extremely emaciated, tail-less, mud spattered and bedraggled white bird. I'm so glad that we were able to help her. Of course, now we have a fat, sassy pigeon with an attitude.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Its sad and your pigeon Blessing is a lucky birdie to have you and I see that on the streets as well and it makes me sad...c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's really sad about the pigeons you saw. I would have been crying too. I think Blessing is lucky to have you for a Mom. And a very lucky little bird.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

i am so very sorry for you... no one should ever have to see that... gosh.. people should be a lot more carful...


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I'm crying too...That is so sad.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh my god. That is so, so sad, and so incredible.
Pigeons are amazing creatures. I feel so bad for his mate.


----------

